# 808 graffiti



## soul.glo (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 4, 2008)

i love artistic grafitti. Nice find.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 4, 2008)

nice and colourful... but what is 808?


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art (Oct 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> nice and colourful... but what is 808?



I am guessing that the 808 is probably an area code in Hawaii.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a thing for graffiti and would love to see more on the forum. These shots are great. Love the colors.


----------



## soul.glo (Oct 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> nice and colourful... but what is 808?



Hawaii zip code.

Thanks to everyone for the comments.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 6, 2008)

the tortoise is fantastic...nice pieces


----------

